# Πώς να χάνετε φίλους...



## oublexis (Nov 8, 2008)

Τον περασμένο μήνα είδα στο Λονδίνο μια ταινία που θα έρθει στην Αθήνα την επόμενη εβδομάδα (13/11) και που φαντάζομαι ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει με τον τίτλο «Πώς να χάνετε φίλους» (και, αν κυκλοφορήσει με διαφορετικό τίτλο, θα πρέπει να της αφιερώσουμε μια σημείωση στις _Αξιομνημόνευτες μεταφράσεις τίτλων_). Ο αγγλικός τίτλος: How to Lose Friends & Alienate People.

Η ταινία είναι βασισμένη στο ομώνυμο βιβλίο του Εγγλέζου δημοσιογράφου Toby Young, και θα πρέπει να πω δυο λόγια για τον Τόμπι πριν θάψω την ταινία. Ο Τόμπι Γιανγκ είναι γιος του κοινωνιολόγου Μάικλ Γιανγκ, ο οποίος, εκτός από τον Τόμπι και άλλα 5 παιδιά, μερικές δεκάδες βιβλία, το εκλογικό πρόγραμμα του Εργατικού Κόμματος το 1945 και πολλά χρόνια στην επιστήμη, τη διδασκαλία και την πολιτική, για τα οποία οι Εργατικοί τού απένειμαν τίτλο ευγένειας (τον έκαναν Βαρόνο Γιανγκ του Ντάρτινγκτον), έδωσε στον κόσμο τον όρο meritocracy, αξιοκρατία. (Ανοίγω παράθυρο: Η αρχική σημασία του όρου στο βιβλίο του Γιανγκ είναι αρνητική. Η αξιοκρατία είναι ένα δυστοπικό καθεστώς όπου κυριαρχούν οι ευφυείς, οι οποίοι καταλαμβάνονται από την αλαζονεία της εξουσίας και αποκόπτονται από το λαϊκό αίσθημα. Εδώ τελειώνουν τα λεξιλογικά σχόλια.)

Ο γιος, ο Τόμπι, σπούδασε στην Οξφόρδη, το Χάρβαρντ και το Κέμπριτζ, και, αφού δίδαξε και εργάστηκε στον Τύπο, ίδρυσε, μαζί με τη διαβόητη Τζούλι Μπέρτσιλ, το Modern Review, περιοδικό «λαϊκής κουλτούρας για την αριστοκρατία της διανόησης». Στη συνέχεια, δούλεψε για τρία χρόνια στο Vanity Fair, στη Νέα Υόρκη (αυτή την περίοδο περιγράφει το βιβλίο και, με τον τρόπο της, η ταινία), και από το 2000 έχει επιστρέψει στο Λονδίνο, γράφει για τον Spectator, την κυριακάτικη Independent και τον Guardian, παίζει στο θέατρο, εκδίδει βιβλία και περιμένει να γίνει ακόμα πιο διάσημος μετά την ταινία.

Είναι από τους τύπους με κοφτερό μυαλό, δηλητηριώδες και ενίοτε αυτοσαρκαστικό χιούμορ, αφόρητο σνομπισμό, που πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να διακριθούν με το να γίνονται δυσάρεστοι – και ενίοτε το καταφέρνουν. Στις αγγλικές εφημερίδες το είδος ανθεί. Εδώ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ένα άρθρο του, από τα πιο ήπια.

Αν δεν ξέρετε τον πραγματικό Τόμπι Γιανγκ, δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε γιατί γυρίστηκε η ταινία. Διότι δυστυχώς η ταινία μάς δείχνει απλώς έναν... μ**άκα χωρίς το αντίβαρο του όποιου σπιρτόζικου πνεύματος. Περνάει η μισή ταινία χωρίς να καταλάβεις τι γυρεύει αυτός ο τύπος εκεί που είναι. Και όταν αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις τον πραγματικό Τόμπι, η ταινία γίνεται αισθηματική και ο Τόμπι ένας συμπαθητικούλης γλυκανάλατος μ**άκας.

Αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι το ρόλο τον παίζει όσο μπορεί πιο φιλότιμα ο πετυχημένος κωμικός Simon Pegg, με άλλους άξιους ηθοποιούς γύρω του και καλή σκηνοθεσία, θα πρέπει να αποδώσω όλη την ευθύνη στον σεναριογράφο, που δεν μπόρεσε παρά σε ελάχιστες στιγμές και μάλλον κατά λάθος να δείξει την αντίθεση που αντιπροσωπεύουν χαρακτήρες σαν του Τόμπι Γιανγκ.

Η ταινία έχει στο imdb βαθμολογία που σε κάνει να νομίζεις ότι είναι η κωμωδία της σεζόν, αλλά οι κριτικές διχάζονται. Εγώ πάντως σας προειδοποίησα.






Ο πραγματικός Τόμπι Γιανγκ μιλάει για τις εμπειρίες που τον έκαναν να γράψει το βιβλίο:


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 8, 2008)

oublexis said:


> φαντάζομαι ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει με τον τίτλο «Πώς να χάνετε φίλους» (και, αν κυκλοφορήσει με διαφορετικό τίτλο, θα πρέπει να της αφιερώσουμε μια σημείωση στις _Αξιομνημόνευτες μεταφράσεις τίτλων_). Ο αγγλικός τίτλος: How to Lose Friends & Alienate People.


Ο ελληνικός τίτλος είναι "Πώς να χάσεις τους φίλους σου". Για την ιστορία, σημειώνω ότι ο τίτλος του βιβλίου και της ταινίας είναι παράφραση ενός άλλου βιβλίου.

Oublexis, η Megan Fox δεν είναι εντελώς ατάλαντη; Can she act?


----------

